# Pacu Jawi Bull Racing



## ndwgolf (Nov 20, 2012)

I shot these a few months back in Padang Indoniesa (without getting injured).................enjoy


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Nov 20, 2012)

Great Set!!   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, that is cool.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 20, 2012)

I love that first shot.


----------



## leeroix (Nov 20, 2012)

that first one is epic!:shock:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2012)

This is ALWAYS such a visually interesting sport! I love to see these!!!!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 20, 2012)

I just nominated the first for photo of the month.  Love this shot so much.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-month-nomination-thread-2.html#post2774303


----------



## kathyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing set. That first one is awesome.


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 20, 2012)

The emotion you captured in every shot is great, the face in the second is so intense that it doesn't have to be huge in the photo to be noticed. Great job.


----------



## ndwgolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys................I have the first picture in this post printed 20 x 30 on a Rag Pearl canvas at home and I kid you not every time I walk past that picture you get the feeling of the bulls are away to jump out of the picture frame..............they can all be seen/bought at Pacu Jawi Bull Racing | Neil's Photography
Here are a few more to show off the emotion of the event


----------



## ndwgolf (Nov 20, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> The emotion you captured in every shot is great, the face in the second is so intense that it doesn't have to be huge in the photo to be noticed. Great job.


I love the second one too, because of the expressions of the crowd trying to get out of the way from the flying mud


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> The emotion you captured in every shot is great, the face in the second is so intense that it doesn't have to be huge in the photo to be noticed. Great job.



Agreed. That one is my favorite!


----------



## Frequency (Nov 21, 2012)

WOW; earlier i had posted some similar stuff from Kerala; but not as WOWful as these; great JOB!!!


----------



## Frequency (Nov 21, 2012)

First one is a heavenly click !!!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 21, 2012)

Got to love playing in the mud full of feces.


----------



## TiltShift (Nov 21, 2012)

First shot is insane!! They're all great to be honest!


----------



## ndwgolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks again for all the comments.........................here is another one


----------



## Mully (Nov 21, 2012)

Great shooting and such a wonderful subject #1 is my favorite.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 21, 2012)

Spectacular action shots, especially that first one!


----------



## Nau (Nov 22, 2012)

The first is really take at the right moment. The best for me.


----------



## Actinometro (Nov 22, 2012)

First one is very good indeed. It remembers me a shot Frequency shared some time ago.


----------



## ndwgolf (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer #1 in B&W


----------

